# This is what I made and my little shop today



## Edward C (Dec 19, 2021)

Made  a wood project today on my Mill and lathe my friend whose son was murdered wanted me to start building an urn for him this is his design and it's far from finished that's the first part of it


----------



## blaser.306 (Dec 19, 2021)

An inexplicable tragedy to be sure, A fitting and thoughtful resting place that will be appreciated and remembered! My condolences to the family.


----------



## francist (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice. Depending on how well you knew the deceased you may remember this project for a long time. I’ve now designed a total of five and personally built two grave markers for family or connections. They stay with you.

-frank


----------



## benmychree (Dec 19, 2021)

I made one for my deceased son in law, (pancreatic cancer) and used black walnut and made it square.  My daughter did not want to use a plastic container that is normally used.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 20, 2021)

Such a personal momento.


----------



## Doug Gray (Dec 20, 2021)

I made one for my late mother (aged 92). I was able to incorporate a cristifix that hung in the family home for many decades.
She passed in 2019.
A woodworking (or other materials) project like this can be cathartic, remembering the loved one as you work helps ease the grief.


----------

